# Anyone go to see anything in the Jameson festival? Any other recommendations?



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

Anyone go to see anything in the Jameson festival? Any other recommendations? 

I did see the remake of "True Grit" last weekend, watchable but not memorable.Also seen the excellent King's Speech". C4 are showing a documentary tonight @ 9pm entitled "The Real King's Speech". Should be good. Another good one on now is beiutiful (spelling ?)", a Spanish  movie, well worth a look see.


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Feb 2011)

The only one I've seen is The King's Speech. Excellent film.


----------



## Purple (23 Feb 2011)

Saw Paul.
Liked it.

Is that on at the film festival?


----------



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

Didn't see it Purple, but here's the link. Going to Anthony Hopkins new one "The Rite" at the weekend, good and scary. Hopkins has the most haunting voice.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Caveat (24 Feb 2011)

horusd said:


> I did see the remake of "True Grit" last weekend,


 
Very much looking forward to seeing that. Love Jeff Bridges and the Coen Bros generally. From the trailers, it looks a lot meaner and darker (unsurprsingly) than the original - although never understood the appeal of John Wayne anyway other than to old school men's men.

Saw _Crazy Heart_ recently which I really liked too.

Anyone seen _The Fighter_?


----------



## MrEBear (24 Feb 2011)

Saw The Fighter last week, it's not bad, can get a little boring in the middle and not enough boxing IMO but worth a watch. Probably more of a rental movie than one for the cinema, but that's just my opinion. Christian Bail and Mark Walberge are great in it though so if you're a fan of either I'd recommend it.


----------



## JP1234 (24 Feb 2011)

I must be alone in finding Jeff Bridges quite irritating in True Grit and not in a "he's not meant to be liked" way either It's a beautiful looking film but I found it a bit plodding, and just not enough Josh Brolin in it for my liking.

I am really looking forward to seeing West is West, watched East is East for the first time in years last week so am hoping for a good lighthearted chuckle again.


----------



## horusd (24 Feb 2011)

I found Jeff Bridges hard to understand, could have done with some subtitles!


----------



## TarfHead (24 Feb 2011)

purple said:


> saw paul.
> Liked it.


 
+1


----------



## PaddyW (24 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> Very much looking forward to seeing that. Love Jeff Bridges and the Coen Bros generally. From the trailers, it looks a lot meaner and darker (unsurprsingly) than the original - although never understood the appeal of John Wayne anyway other than to old school men's men.
> 
> Saw _Crazy Heart_ recently which I really liked too.
> 
> Anyone seen _The Fighter_?



I saw The Fighter, don't know what all the hype was about really.

I've watched the King's Speech and thought it was fantastic.


----------



## zxcvbnm (24 Feb 2011)

I thought teh kings speech was rubbish.
I just didn't care about teh story.

A guy has a stutter - and he gets over it.

Like - why are people so taken with that story?


----------



## Purple (24 Feb 2011)

zxcvbnm said:


> i thought teh kings speech was rubbish.
> I just didn't care about teh story.
> 
> A guy has a stutter - and he gets over it.
> ...



lol


----------



## horusd (24 Feb 2011)

zxcvbnm said:


> I thought teh kings speech was rubbish.
> I just didn't care about teh story.
> 
> A guy has a stutter - and he gets over it.
> ...


 

So, your on the fence on this one?  I 'd hate to hear about a movie ye didn't like


----------



## oldtimer (24 Feb 2011)

Saw the film 'the Kings Speech' (2 hours) on Tuesday night and the documentary on 'the Kings Real Speech' (1 hour) on channel 4 on Wednesday night. The documentary was better - real footage, no frills.


----------



## RMCF (28 Feb 2011)

I have been very reluctant to get involved in a lot of the hype surrounding the world of cinema in the last decade or more, as I tended to be disappointed more often than not when I went to see these highly reviewed films.

Or perhaps I am just getting old and think they made better films back 'in my day'?

Anyway, I had some free time the other day and since it was up for 12 nominations I decided to watch 'The Kings Speech'.

OK so it was a good film, one I'd give a solid 6.5 or 7/10. But 12 nominations? Was it that good? Am I missing something?

For me the best film I watched this last year was Inception. By a mile. But then I am too busy these days to watch many films. Also enjoyed Toy Story 3. And going back a bit further also liked In The Loop, Inglorious Basterds, Sherlock Holmes, District 9, The Hurt Locker.

But with some I simply could not get what all the fuss was about examples= Shutter Island, Avatar, 

Yet to see, so can't comment, are likes of Social Network, The fighter, True Grit, Black Swan.

I found myself in recent years testing out films from the foreign section of Xtravision. Saw some cracking films, like The Counterfeitors and The Lives of Others, but you would rarely see reviews of these.


----------



## TarfHead (28 Feb 2011)

RMCF said:


> Or perhaps I am just getting old and think they made better films back 'in my day'?


 
Sat down on Saturday with my 10yo son and watched Jaws. First time for him, first time in about 30 years for me.

Now THAT'S a movie  !


----------



## truthseeker (28 Feb 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Sat down on Saturday with my 10yo son and watched Jaws. First time for him, first time in about 30 years for me.
> 
> Now THAT'S a movie  !


 
Absolute classic. Still always fall around laughing at the Drink to Your Leg dialogue!


----------



## michaelm (28 Feb 2011)

zxcvbnm said:


> I thought teh kings speech was rubbish.


It's no Dude Where's My Car 


RMCF said:


> I found myself in recent years testing out films from the foreign section of Xtravision. Saw some cracking films, like The Counterfeitors and The Lives of Others, but you would rarely see reviews of these.


The Edukators is very good, IMHO.


----------



## ney001 (28 Feb 2011)

Thought the Social Network & The Town were quite good well watchable at least!


----------



## Teatime (28 Feb 2011)

I thought Inception was poor. Great special effects but the storyline was way OTT. It just was not believable. I seem to be in the minority but I thought it trying too hard to be the Matrix and failed.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Feb 2011)

Teatime said:


> I thought Inception was poor. Great special effects but the storyline was way OTT. It just was not believable. I seem to be in the minority but I thought it trying too hard to be the Matrix and failed.


 
I totally agree. I found myself getting bored by it. IMO the characterisations were poor hence I couldnt keep track of whose dream it was in.


----------



## elefantfresh (28 Feb 2011)

Inception was just plain daft - looked super, sounded super but in the end, bored the bejaysus out of me.
How long can it take a van to fall off a bridge "oh, thats because its in a dream within a dream within a dream...."
Blah blah, snoozeville.

The fighter, I loved.


----------



## JP1234 (18 Mar 2011)

Last night we watched 2 DVDs.

Skyline. So bad we decided it had to be a joke. 

Winter's Bone. Excellent, but so dark and sad I felt like sticking on The Road afterwards for a bit of light relief!


----------



## MANTO (18 Mar 2011)

Watched Hereafter the other nite - very disappointing.

www.rottentomatoes.com/m/hereafter/ 

Frozen is quite entertaining if you are looking for a movie to pass some time

www.imdb.com/title/tt1323045/


----------



## Caveat (18 Mar 2011)

+1 for The Fighter.

Quite bleak but very well done and great performances even by the minor characters. For those who are reluctant to watch it thinking it's "another boxing movie" it isn't, really. Well, there is boxing _in it_ obviously but it's more of an underclass family  drama. A bit like _shameless_ minus the humour and set in small town America.

I really liked it.


----------



## horusd (19 Mar 2011)

Went to see " As if I'm not there" t'other night in the Lighthouse Dublin. Good story, but a tough one about the war in Bosnia. A kind of compilation of true stories made into a movie. It's in whatever language is spoken in Bosnia with sub-titles.


----------



## micmclo (19 Mar 2011)

truthseeker said:


> I totally agree. I found myself getting bored by it. IMO the characterisations were poor hence I couldnt keep track of whose dream it was in.



Watch Inception a second time!
I wasn't impressed the first time, watched it again and was blown away! Come to think of it, I had the same reaction first time I saw the Matrix but gave it a second chance
And the soundtrack is great too, Hans Zimmer is the man

I was a bit disturbed watching "The Road" especially with that basement scence and how they harvest them. Not sure if harvest is the right word. For sure if I were in that situation I'd be saving the last bullet for myself
Watched it two months ago and still can't forget the whole film, very very dark

And to wrap up wasn't mad about True Grit, couldn't understand a lot of the mumbling from Jeff Bridges


----------



## Latrade (21 Mar 2011)

I'd put all of Nolan's films in the 75% score bracket. Inception is the same, I did enjoy it, but Nolan is just awful at dialogue and the fact that  half the film is spent explaining the premise gets very annoying. Credit the audience with some intelligence and just tell the story.

Winter's Bone is about the best film I saw of late, was never in for an oscar, but that and True Grit would have been my choices.


----------



## horusd (21 Mar 2011)

I went to see "Fair Game" ( based on a true story) last night in the Lighthouse. Don't miss it if you like political thrillers. Sean Penn as usual plays a blinder. It will really make you think about the dirty tricks and shinanigans that goes on in The White House and about the whole war in Iraq WMD stuff. Makes you wonder what's really going on in the Libyan campaign right now.


----------



## Caveat (21 Mar 2011)

Latrade said:


> I'd put all of Nolan's films in the 75% score bracket. Inception is the same, I did enjoy it, but Nolan is just awful at dialogue and the fact that half the film is spent explaining the premise gets very annoying. Credit the audience with some intelligence and just tell the story.


 
Well put, I agree. And I did enjoy Inception too.


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Mar 2011)

Saw Red and Centurion at the weekend. Red was good craic - doesn't take itself seriously - Helen Mirren as a spy/sniper? How could it?!! And Bruce Willis beating people up (quelle surprise)
Centurion was the poor mans Gladiator but I still enjoyed it - A bunch of Romans get stuck behind enemy lines in Scotland - worth a look.


----------



## micmclo (21 Mar 2011)

elefantfresh said:


> Centurion was the poor mans Gladiator but I still enjoyed it - A bunch of Romans get stuck behind enemy lines in Scotland - worth a look.



Watching that film made me wish I were better at Irish. Though it was probably Scots Gaelic that tribe were speaking. Or some form of old Irish, I don't realy know.

I could still pick up the odd phrase and sentence


----------



## horusd (24 Mar 2011)

Went to see "Route Irish" directed by Ken Loach last night about the war in Iraq, private security contractors making tons of money and the effect on soldiers etc. Very violent and ham acted. Save your money.


----------



## JP1234 (24 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> Went to see "Route Irish" directed by Ken Loach last night about the war in Iraq, private security contractors making tons of money and the effect on soldiers etc. Very violent and ham acted. Save your money.



I have it booked via Sky Box Office this weekend!. I was actually looking forward to it until I realised the godawful "comedian" John Bishop is in it


----------



## horusd (24 Mar 2011)

Sorry bout that JP1234,. But maybe you'll like it.  Don't know if you can change the movie choice, but if you can, get "Fair Game" with Sean Penn, I thought it was crackin.


----------



## elefantfresh (24 Mar 2011)

Anyone seen Despicable Me? Kids animation but a lovely fuzzy feeling by the end of it. Beautiful movie.


----------



## JP1234 (24 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> Sorry bout that JP1234,. But maybe you'll like it.  Don't know if you can change the movie choice, but if you can, get "Fair Game" with Sean Penn, I thought it was crackin.



I don't think Fair Game is on box office yet, we may go to the cinema to see it.  Will probably watch Route Irish anyway as the men of the house want to see it, at least we are not wasting almost €40 going to watch it in the cinema!


----------



## liaconn (24 Mar 2011)

I saw the new Woody Allen film 'You will meet a tall dark stranger'. It didn't get a great review in The Ticket last Friday but I found it enjoyable. It also has a great cast.


----------



## Firefly (24 Mar 2011)

I saw a "nice" film recently called Julie&Julia. If you're into French cooking at all I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## JP1234 (3 Apr 2011)

For some reason our Box Office order didn't go through for Route Irish - will have to wait for the DVD.

We saw Source Code last night, a bit of a waste of the cost of the cinema but would be ok for a rental. I worked out the twist and who the bad guy was early on so it kind of dragged.


----------



## ajapale (3 Apr 2011)

Title expanded


----------



## RMCF (3 Apr 2011)

Update on my earlier rant.

Now seen Social Network and Black Swan - both definitely worth a watch.

Social Network an 8/10 for me
Black Swan 7.5 or 8/10


----------



## horusd (3 Apr 2011)

Just in from "Source Code ".  Jake Gllyenhaal. Directed by Bowie's son.  Fantastic movie.


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Apr 2011)

Saw Norwegian Wood in the Film Festival, superb film.


----------



## horusd (8 Apr 2011)

Not a movie but a play, but well worth a view. Went to see "Cat on a hot tin roof" in the Gate t'other night. I didn't see the original Liz Taylor movie, but the play is excellent. The female lead role plays a blinder as Maggie.

As a bye the bye. The Gate offered all tickets at 25 for last Wed, when we went to book, the tickets were priced 32. When asked about this The Gate said "We had to *ask* for the special price." I think they are offering 25 for Mons as well, but be aware of this little bit of dodgey small print should it arise.


----------



## horusd (18 Apr 2011)

Went to see "Little White Lies" ( Les petits mouchoirs) last night in the IFI. Roll around laughing in parts, warm and achingly sad in others, the music is superb. It stars Marion Cotillard who played Piaf in "La Vie en Rose." 

I don't know how French cinema manages to pull such originality out of the hat so often, but this is a 5 star movie, if you like French film, this is a must; and if you want an intro into it, this is a good un to start you off.


----------



## horusd (25 Apr 2011)

Saw "How I Ended the Summer", IFI Dublin. Russian movie. Sharp division of opinion with me film buddy. He loved the atmospherics and depth of feeling. It's set on a windswept weather station in the Arctic. It's about what happens between two blokes, a young rookie and a seasoned, tough veteran. Food choices were a toss between Walrus meat or wind dried arctic trout, throw in some terrible news and a pinch of isolation-induced psychosis, and you get either a thoughtful moral movie (buddys view) or an exercise in Russian depression, dreariness and bleakness; engaging at times, but not one to see if yer on yer uppers (my view).


----------



## RMCF (25 Apr 2011)

horusd said:


> Not a movie but a play, but well worth a view. Went to see "Cat on a hot tin roof" in the Gate t'other night. I didn't see the original Liz Taylor movie, but the play is excellent. The female lead role plays a blinder as Maggie.



Another play that was turned into a film, and which is one of my all time fav's, is Glengarry Glen Ross.

Small cast, only a few scenes, but amazing acting. Jack Lemmon, Kevin Spacey, Ed Harris and Al Pacino at their best.

If you have never seen it, rent it tonight. You won't regret it.


----------

